# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  A post from Pete's dog... (Duke)

## Pete Hanlin

Hi everyone, 

I'm a 90 lb. German Shepherd Dog, and I often lay next to Pete's desk as he works on his computer- so I feel like I'm a part of OptiBoard.  Actually, I'm a part of everything in the house- since I shed constantly and my hair flies everywhere!

This afternoon, I overheard the folks on ESPN talking about Michael Vick's intent to cop a plea.  I hope they throw the book at him and he never plays football again.  What kind of scum derives entertainment from maiming and killing dogs?

Unfortunately, these kinds of activities are not that uncommon across the US.  Although dog fighting is a felony offense in most states, if you live in Idaho or Wyoming, please write a letter to your legislator asking why your state has such lax laws against dog fighting.  For more information, visit the following page from the Humane Society:
http://www.hsus.org/hsus_field/anima...ng_fact_sheet/

Sincerely,
Duke

PS- Go Colts!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Watch out - Duke's been trying to sell your bean recipe again.:D

As for Vick and his buddies - after they get out of jail give them a few hundred hours of community service in animal shelters. No-kill shelters. Let him see how it's done. :Mad: :angry:

----------


## k12311997

the solution  put vic, tied up and balls covered in hamburger, in a room full of hungry chiauas (OK i can't spell picture taco bell dog)  put results on you tube.

----------


## Fezz

> the solution  put vic, tied up and balls covered in hamburger, in a room full of hungry chiauas (OK i can't spell picture taco bell dog)  put results on you tube.


You sick Ba*tard!!!!

That reminds me of a scene from Hannibal!

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Watch out - Duke's been trying to sell your bean recipe again.:D


That was my initial thought also, finally Duke gets to sell out(pigs have flown).  I too am a dog owner, and I guess you would say an animal lover.  In this area, he is still a hero sports star, the local DA dragged his feet until the feds walked in and over took him,  its another Mike Nifong, Bad DA.  As for Vick, Surry county has about 50 dogs yet taken  from his property, use them and mix carefully with


> _the solution put vic, tied up and balls covered in hamburger, in a room full of hungry chiauas (OK i can't spell picture taco bell dog) put results on you tube._


I'm lik'n this, alot, and would probably pay money to see it.

----------


## k12311997

> You sick Ba*tard!!!!
> 
> That reminds me of a scene from Hannibal!


actually that was my dog's solution.  Mine involves jail time where vic becomes a Prison B!tch

----------


## karen

Hey Duke I have a girlfriend for you.  She is 95 lbs, classic german shepard markings and she lives not too far from you over in Fort Worth.  Her name is Fiona and she is an awesome dog!  (although she sheds even more than you do I'll bet)

I think the worst part about this Vick thing is these charges are just for the gambling aspect, not the dog torturing part.  At the risk of starting some controversy, maybe this is why we shouldn't pay our athletes 22 million dollar signing bonuses and expect them to act like role models when they have done nothing to evidence that they are capable of being a role model.  Playing football well is nice and all but not very hero-esque

Just turn him over to the PETA folks, they'll make sure justice is served.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Duke has decided to prove a dog can be a better person than Vick.  There's been enough violence around this moron- let him waste his athletic talents in jail for a year, then let fade into obscurity (he should never play football again).

As for "taking responsibility," um- if you finally fess up only after its been proven without a doubt that you're guilty that's not taking responsibility.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

BTW, here's Duke and the kids...

----------


## For-Life

I am more disgusted with Vick than the common murderer.  Dogs are just nice.  Every morning that you wake up, they are there to say hello.  They are always looking to be loved, and are just defenseless.

----------


## Fezz

> and are just *defenseless*.


 
I bet some of those dogs would beg to differ! If you have ever seen the videos of the disgusting events, you will believe that these doggies can bite, scratch and maul better than most humans could ever do!

----------


## gemstone

Dogs are very noble creatures.  Vick will pay dearly for what he has done.  I believe he Will never play again.  He was quite a special player with much talent.  I will guarantee if he plays again at BOA I will be leading the Boos.

----------


## Steve Machol

> Dogs are very noble creatures. Vick will pay dearly for what he has done. I believe he Will never play again.


I certainly hope you are right. Not only does this creep not deserve the chance to play, but the NFL would be making a big mistake if he is ever allowed to play again. Let's see if for once they can put principles and justice in front of greed.

----------


## Judy Canty

I for one, don't like the idea of paying for Vick's incarceration.  I think that he should serve the maximum sentence in years working in animal shelters for what ever the minimum wage is.  In addition, I think that his considerable assets be divided among the various animal rescue organizations country wide.  He should walk away from this with nothingm but what he has been able to save from his minimum wage job.  He should never be allowed to play professional football in any league, any where.

----------


## BobV

There's already a little talk on the on the local radio that the Chiefs may want a look at him when he's out of prison.  Maybe KC Wolf can take a bite out of Vick.

Personally, when he leaves prison, I would love to see him cleaning the pens at the local pet stores for a year or two.

Bob V

----------


## karen

Betcha the Raiders will take him......

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Betcha the Raiders will take him......


They'll take ANYBODY!!!

----------


## Night Train

Two decades of war left the country of Mozambique littered with land mines. Seems that they were buried and then someone forgot where they put them. One study by the Canadian De-mining Institute estimates that there are approximately two million land mines, covering 70 percent of Mozambique's territory. The International Federation of the Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies puts the number at three million. I say we send Vick over there to look for them.

----------


## For-Life

> Two decades of war left the country of Mozambique littered with land mines. Seems that they were buried and then someone forgot where they put them. One study by the Canadian De-mining Institute estimates that there are approximately two million land mines, covering 70 percent of Mozambique's territory. The International Federation of the Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies puts the number at three million. I say we send Vick over there to look for them.


he can place bets on the locations while he is there

----------


## karen

> They'll take ANYBODY!!!


My point exactly.......it was a sad day when Jerry Rice but on the black and silver. :Eek: 

I figure Vick and Terrell Owens can open a casino together.  Randy Moss can run the hospitality lounge-and just for kick Barry Bonds can tend bar.

----------


## For-Life

The NFL is going to get very interesting.  With these new suspensions to trouble players, teams are going to be very careful with who they draft.

It is similar to the NHL teams trying to avoid Russian players, because Russia refuses to sign a deal.  One team is going to take big risks to sign these amazing, put potentially troubled players.

----------


## hcjilson

Unfortunately the case in the NFL is that they've been letting the inmates run the asylum for years. I think that's just about over now. This new commisioner is going to make a defining statement with the Vick case. Vick doesn't have a leg to stand on and I'm surprised no one has mentioned his other conduct violation. Hanging around with known gamblers.In many ways that is a more serious problem, because it taints the league. I wonder what position the players association is going to take? Hopefully not that of the NAACP who came out in favor of his reinstatement in the morning paper. The other punishment that would make sense is to have him pay for his own incarceration.

----------


## For-Life

Well the NFL suspended Pac-Man Jones without him even being charged.  I expect worse for Vick.  

Did you hear about that one NBA player who defended it, and called dog-fighting a sport?

----------


## karen

> Did you hear about that one NBA player who defended it, and called dog-fighting a sport?



What?????!!!!!!!:drop: Who was it?

----------


## For-Life

http://www.tsn.ca/nba/news_story/?ID=216656&hubname=nba

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Well the NFL suspended Pac-Man Jones without him even being charged.  I expect worse for Vick.  
> 
> 
> I certainly hope so.  When Pac-Man was here at WVU, he was almost a model player - no trouble out of him at all. Chris Henry, on the other hand, was a problem from the get-go. He'd been suspended by the coach several times but was unrepentant. We were sad to see Pac-Man go, relieved when Henry left early.
> 
> Did you hear about that one NBA player who defended it, and called dog-fighting a sport?


Consider the source.

----------


## 1968

> Did you hear about that one NBA player who defended it, and called dog-fighting a sport?


In my opinion, Marbury was alluding to the subjectiveness of what is "cruel" given the wide spread acceptance of "sport" hunting. That's a good point, as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## ksquared



----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> 


EEEWWWW!! I got some Vick on my shoe! Scrape it off - quick!!:D:D:D

----------


## gemstone

> In my opinion, Marbury was alluding to the subjectiveness of what is "cruel" given the wide spread acceptance of "sport" hunting. That's a good point, as far as I'm concerned.


Not even close.  Hunters kill in as quick way as possible way.  Most eat what they kill.  In dog fighting, no consideration is giver to the pain inflicted or the duration of the pain.  The dogs that preform poorly are killed in most inhumane ways.  You and these basketball players should easily be able to see the wrong here.

----------


## For-Life

Exactly, we are not locking up two deer to battle to the death and placing bets on it.

----------


## 1968

> Not even close.  Hunters kill in as quick way as possible way.


That hunters intend to kill quickly and what actually happens are not one in the same.




> Most eat what they kill.


The point would be relevant if it were necessary to hunt to feed ourselves. The fact is that sport hunters kill for sport (i.e. fun).




> In dog fighting, no consideration is giver to the pain inflicted or the duration of the pain.


Again, that hunters intend to kill quickly and what actually happens are not one in the same.




> The dogs that preform poorly are killed in most inhumane ways.


Is it humane to kill animals with crossbows? Is it humane to provide hunting licenses to those with no skill or marksmanship? Is it humane to hunt for trophies?




> You and these basketball players should easily be able to see the wrong here.


And you need to check your premises if you think I do not see the wrong here or that Stephon Marbury views are representative of all basketball players.

----------


## 1968

> Exactly, we are not locking up two deer to battle to the death and placing bets on it.


No, we are not. What we are doing is stating that killing animals for fun is OK if it is done quickly or attempted to be done quickly.

----------


## For-Life

It is better.  Lets also remember that deer are prey.  It is the food chain.  We are not the only ones who kill them.  It is a part of nature.

Setting up dog fights are not.  Dogs were domesticated many years ago.

----------


## 1968

> It is better.  Lets also remember that deer are prey.  It is the food chain.  We are not the only ones who kill them.  It is a part of nature.
> 
> Setting up dog fights are not.  Dogs were domesticated many years ago.


 The issue is about how humans choose to treat animals. With few exceptions, most hunters in modern America and Canada have a choice whether or not to treat deer as prey coyotes and the like do not. In nature, the strongest buck with the most antlers is not typically the target of predators.

 Humans have historically used animals for their needs (i.e. food and clothing) and wants (i.e. recreation and entertainment), but the point of all this is simply that what is acceptable and what is not is largely cultural and subjective. Would we have the same vehemence for Vick if he were involved in bull fighting or hare coursing?

----------


## For-Life

> The issue is about how humans choose to treat animals. With few exceptions, most hunters in modern America and Canada have a choice whether or not to treat deer as prey coyotes and the like do not. In nature, the strongest buck with the most antlers is not typically the target of predators.
> 
>  Humans have historically used animals for their needs (i.e. food and clothing) and wants (i.e. recreation and entertainment), but the point of all this is simply that what is acceptable and what is not is largely cultural and subjective. Would we have the same vehemence for Vick if he were involved in bull fighting or hare coursing?


Yes, but no one raises Bulls with love.  You are tackling an emotional issue here.

----------


## 1968

> Yes, but no one raises Bulls with love.


So, causing pain and suffering in animals is OK if we don't love them?

----------


## For-Life

> So, causing pain and suffering in animals is OK if we don't love them?


No, we are talking about immediate death too.

Also, I want you to remember population control.  I live in an area where bears and wolves get overpopulated, because there is lack of hunting.  When you regularly get bears in the school yards, it is a problem.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Unless you're a vegetarian, I'm assuming you're okay with a slaughterhouse killing a cow to put meat on a table- but have some sort of problem with a hunter killing a deer and eating venison.

Comparing dog fighting to hunting is a huge stretch that borders on the asinine.  If you _honestly_ have trouble differentiating between throwing two dogs in a pit for a fight to the death and the hunting of game animals, there isn't much chance of having a rational discussion on the matter.

----------


## Fezz

How many people gamble on hunting?

----------


## 1968

> Unless you're a vegetarian, I'm assuming you're okay with a slaughterhouse killing a cow to put meat on a table- but have some sort of problem with a hunter killing a deer and eating venison.


Most hunters don't hunt out of necessity to feed themselves. They hunt for fun. Am I wrong? (This is a rhetorical question since it appears you've already dismissed further discussion on this matter.)




> Comparing dog fighting to hunting is a huge stretch that borders on the asinine.  If you _honestly_ have trouble differentiating between throwing two dogs in a pit for a fight to the death and the hunting of game animals, there isn't much chance of having a rational discussion on the matter.


I can differentiate between the two, but that doesn't invalidate the point that there are cultural differences regarding the treatment of animals (of which dog fighting and sport hunting are not the only two examples). If you honestly cannot see that, then you're right... there isn't much chance of having a rational discussion on the matter.

----------


## 1968

> How many people gamble on hunting?


So, causing pain and suffering in animals is OK if we don't gamble on them?

----------


## 1968

> No, we are talking about immediate death too.


So, killing animals is OK if we do it quickly?




> Also, I want you to remember population control.  I live in an area where bears and wolves get overpopulated, because there is lack of hunting.  When you regularly get bears in the school yards, it is a problem.


Indeed. If bears and wolves are threatening humans, then that needs to be addressed.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

(This is a rhetorical question since it appears you've already dismissed further discussion on this matter.)
On this topic, you're correct- I don't think there's much point in further discussion.  I enjoy our political discussions, but our apparent starting points (and flexibility of thinking on the matter) are simply too diverse in this case.

In an argument involving absolute differences of opinion, sometimes its best to agree to disagree.

----------


## For-Life

> So, killing animals is OK if we do it quickly?
> 
> Indeed. If bears and wolves are threatening humans, then that needs to be addressed.


there is a huge difference between letting animals suffer and killing them.  Some nations have the death penalty, but if torture is practiced they consider it inhumane.

I know my area has rules for hunting, and protection of animals.  We actually have too many rules, and is one reason why there are so many bears.  If the spring bear hunt was re-implemented, then this problem would be solved.

----------


## 1968

> there is a huge difference between letting animals suffer and killing them.


Indeed there is. What is your position on such things such as hare coursing, bull fighting, and hunting with crossbows?

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Most hunters don't hunt out of necessity to feed themselves. They hunt for fun. Am I wrong? (This is a rhetorical question since it appears you've already dismissed further discussion on this matter.)
> 
> I can differentiate between the two, but that doesn't invalidate the point that there are cultural differences regarding the treatment of animals (of which dog fighting and sport hunting are not the only two examples). If you honestly cannot see that, then you're right... there isn't much chance of having a rational discussion on the matter.


Durn, you're starting to sound like one of those PETA liberals!:D

----------


## For-Life

> Indeed there is. What is your position on such things such as hare coursing, bull fighting, and hunting with crossbows?


I am against the last two.  I do not know what hare coursing is :)

----------


## rbaker

The canines in these here woods aint too happy about this clown either.

----------

